# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Envases y Embalajes  VENTA DE TANQUES IBC 1100 LT DE SEGUNDA MANO

## SOLAGRI PERÚ S.A.C.

Vendemos tanques IBC de 1100 litros en desuso. Se usaron netamente para proteínas de pescado. 
Para ser lavados o acondicionados. 
Consultas al 941 832 929 / logistica@solagri.pe   30440930_1480905362035471_2960388502170744161_n.jpgTemas similares: importancia de los tanques elevados Planta procesadora de pulpas busca pulpeadora refinadora de segunda mano tanques flexibles para liquidos REFRACTÓMETROS DE MANO CON ATC (0-32 °Brix) Tanques o reservorios modulares de acero para almacenar agua y líquidos afines

----------

